# Cute Little Kids at Tournament



## kittybreed (Oct 16, 2007)

Cute kids at a tournament. These guys don't want to stop.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice video thanks for sharing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2007)

was blocking outlawed at that tournament?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> was blocking outlawed at that tournament?


 
At that age yes,on another subject how is Charlie doing Zach ask? He really is a great guy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry I did not realise that blocks where not allowed at any age in some tournaments, that is such a strange thought to me
I will say that the two children knew how to kick and did not seem to want to stop


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> sorry I did not realise that blocks where not allowed at any age in some tournaments, that is such a strange thought to me
> I will say that the two children knew how to kick and did not seem to want to stop


 

They are tought blocks but once the referee say start they just forget to do it. I have been teaching childern to block forever but there minds just remember to kick it seems like.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2007)

now I understand. Heck, that sounds like way to many adults I have seen at tournaments

I do like the video BTW and I love watching kids at tournaments


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> now I understand. Heck, that sounds like way to many adults I have seen at tournaments
> 
> I do like the video BTW and I love watching kids at tournaments


 

I agree


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, it itches my craw watching anyone spar with their hands and arms flopping around by their sides.  I know that is typical of that style of sparring, but I would skin my students' hides if they did that.  
Free hands and arms should be up near the face at ALL times during a tournament, not just flopping around like those inflatable tube-men at the car dealerships.
Argh! 

AoG


----------



## jim777 (Oct 19, 2007)

Very "Full Speed Ahead!" :lol:

I agree that the participants should also at least be in a guarding block with their fists in front of their faces, but I still like the clip 

jim


----------



## Blindside (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my friends was a black belt in TKD and did alot of Olympic type sparring.  He told me they were taught to keep their arms at their sides so that their arms would protect their side targets  and that they would not show "trembling shock" when someone hit them.  He got hit alot in the face when he tried out my kajukenbo class.

What a surprise given his training....

Lamont


----------



## kittybreed (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually, this was a case of excited kids who totally forgot their training during the excitement of sparring. TKD Grandmaster KJ Lee (my master) was very strict about blocking but it seems the training today is more relaxed than it was in my day.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 21, 2007)

At the age that those kids were I'd imagine that the adrenaline dump just from being in the ring was enough to make them forget all about blocking.  Blocking while sparring seems to indicate that you're actively looking at your opponent and what they are throwing at you.  Kids that young are just having a blast getting to kick someone.  The kicks looked better than what my old butt can do.:ultracool  Just having the guts to step into competition is worthy of praise for these kids.


----------

